

Show HN: github-mirror, syncs every repo in an org. locally for faster deploys - mmelin
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/githubmirror

======
Tobu
I like github-backup[1], which I think does something slightly different; it
mirrors github issues and the rest of github's non-git metadata.

[1] [https://github.com/joeyh/github-backup](https://github.com/joeyh/github-
backup)

